# How to Teach a Yearling to Bathe Properly



## GenevieveBreitbach (Jul 3, 2012)

Hello fellow horse people! 

I am the happy owner of a yearling Oldenburg colt, (gelded), who is lovely, sweet, and smart as can be~ that is, until he needs a bath. 
Cedric is halter-broken, a gentleman for brushing, picking up his feet, etc and has been handled lovingly since birth with an appropriate amount of firm boundaries. Water just seems to inexplicably freak the poor guy out.

He has accepted sponge baths for the most part, and tolerates the hose on his shoulder/chest for a minute or so. But his stubborn "warmblood" brain clicks on when its sprayed on his back/hindquarters/legs and he proceeds to become frightened, pull away, and rears/jumps/bolts away and continues to act dangerously unruly if I attempt to bring him anywhere near the hose again.

Usually less is more with this fellow, battling it out just makes it worse obviously, and even though I try to be as patient as possible, I'm afraid of this becoming a scarring experience for him since the gentler methods don't work. I've tried a chain, (bad decision, made everything worse and he ended up with a cut on his face), and distracting with food/treats which does help a bit. I have experience with training young horses, my other horses were all green as can be when I acquired them, most of them were three year olds though I haven't worked with one this young and before.

I understand that the training process is not an easy or smooth one, I would just love some suggestions on how I could try to turn this around for the better, and not make matters worse. Are there any tricks of the trade, or other gems of wisdom you could bestow upon this humble, eager-to-learn young Jedi? ...I mean, horse lover?

Thank you! I simply want to do right by my horse, and for both of us to learn in a positive way.


----------



## GenevieveBreitbach (Jul 3, 2012)

~ This habit of ripping the rope of the handler's hands whenever frusterated/annoyed/"done" has become useful to him when simply being lead recently, not just during baths. Particularly when lead farther from the barn then he would like, and its become bruising for me, as well as more negative reinforcement for him. Working on building trust, and simply practicing, hoping that routine will help. So far so good, but haven't pushed his limits too much. 

Helpful thoughts, musings, advice, ramblings?


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

When i taught my colt how to bathe i didnt tie him. I held his rope in one hand and used the water hose in the other. I he never freaked out from the water because he was able to move around. I just taught him that moving wasnt going to make the water go away so he gradually stopped walking until he stood still and let me bathe his backside. After that i got to where i could tie him.


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

I have done the same as TB. 
My hanoverian yearling was quite nervous about being hosed initially. I just help the rope, allowed him to move around while keeping the water on him, until he stopped. Then I took the water off and gave him a break. 
Tying them, or otherwise confining, a young horse who is scared can turn dangerous. They are flight animals, and if they feel trapped and scared they can and often do react violently.


----------



## GenevieveBreitbach (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you both! I guess I wasn't clear enough, but I do not/did not tie him up. The technique you described is exactly what I've always done as well, and had work. 

Thank you though! I think perhaps I'll just take it more gradually and see how that goes.


----------



## EvilHorseOfDoom (Jun 17, 2012)

Give him a rubber ducky.

:hide:


----------



## GenevieveBreitbach (Jul 3, 2012)

Haha I like your thinking! ;-)


----------



## TexasBlaze (Oct 4, 2010)

have you tried getting him into a place where he simply cannot get away? Not anywhere where he had to run you over but somewhere that he would be able to move but not rip the rope out of your hands?


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Yep, holding the rope with about three feet of slack and "scary thing" in the other hand is how I've introduced my mustang colt to blankets, saddles, fly spray, and of course the hose. He just paces around me until he discovers it's not actually that terrifying. I usually begin by introducing the new thing to him and make sure he's okay with its existence before trying to touch him with it. He gets a reward and a break every time that he shows an interest in the "scary thing" and reaches out towards it with curiosity rather than to recoil.

In your case it does sound like your boy is a little more reluctant to get along with the hose. My suggestions would be to utilize a rope halter (it has a bit more "bite" if he fights it without being harmful like the chain can be) and to try back off a little bit if you can just before he goes from nervous pacing to full out trying to get AWAY. Timing is the key with so many things... it's a very fine line between pushing too hard, and asking too little.


----------



## rookie (May 14, 2012)

If he is good for a sponge bath have you tried getting the sponge really sloppy wet and sort of smacking him with it? I don't me like haul off on him but sort of allow the water and the sound to be on him like when you have a juicy sponge that you drop into the skink and it goes "sploosh". That way he could have time to adjust to the extra water on him. I know this sounds like "yeah duh" but are you doing this on a hot day? Like the hottest, most beastly day ever and give him a bath. I also wonder if when he acts snotty do you stop the bath or continue? If you are stopping it could explain his escalation in behavior. 

I have never had a yearling with an issue with the hose so I might be out to lunch on this issue. I just used the sponge for a long time and then used the method explained above where movement did not stop the hose or water.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Reason I love a washrack and warm water, makes my job soooo much easier.


----------



## PunksTank (Jul 8, 2012)

Funny I just did this with my mare today! I got her at 7 years old - a full grown draft horse and never halter broke. I've got her behaving like a doll on lead and all and beginning riding. But it just came time I had to give her a bath. So I did what most of the other people mentioned - following her.
With about 3 feet of lead I held on and sprayed her legs and chest and worked my way around. She danced most of the time but settled down after a bit. I find for the first few baths using a hose nozzle with a 'mist' setting is best so there's no water pressure on them and with the mist it's not so freezing. I started with the mist and when she settled with that I switched it to something a little more firm. When she danced I kept the water going, when she stood quietly I kept it going for a minute then gave her a break. So she learns standing quietly for a minute or so leads to getting a break. You can slowly increase the time before breaks.


----------

